# Just in case you have to....



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

That is neat! Sure beats ruining a good knife or trying to pound it open with a rock. Though part of me suspects it won't really open as easily as that video suggests.

Sort of OT but another tip I found yesterday and hadn't heard of before is a Crisco candle. They say a large can of crisco will act as a candle for something like 40 days! Put it in a jar if you want to avoid a house fire. The guy below does a fancy version with melted crisco, in an emergency folks could just slap some crisco into a jar and shove a tightly folded piece of paper in it for a wick.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Sort of OT but another tip I found yesterday and hadn't heard of before is a Crisco candle. They say a large can of crisco will act as a candle for something like 40 days!


Yep, they sure do say that, and here are pictures to prove it!

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/diy/18861-my-homemade-shortening-candle-experiment.html
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/diy/29099-homemade-long-term-candles-without-wax.html


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Yep, they sure do say that, and here are pictures to prove it!
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/diy/18861-my-homemade-shortening-candle-experiment.html
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/diy/29099-homemade-long-term-candles-without-wax.html


So you tried it and it works! Cool. I figured someone here had mentioned it before, but since I never heard of it it is worth mentioning again.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sonya said:


> So you tried it and it works! Cool. I figured someone here had mentioned it before, but since I never heard of it it is worth mentioning again.


You should try it. I am an over prepared "lighting" guy. I have more than an ample supply of survival candles, different types of flashlights, lanterns, and several of these criso candles along with stores to make more. Its a fun project, you should give it a try. Oh yea, I even put some scent in some of mine that I picked up from Hobby Lobby.

A Watchman flees from the darkness, so should you.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> You should try it. I am an over prepared "lighting" guy. I have more than an ample supply of survival candles, different types of flashlights, lanterns, and several of these criso candles along with stores to make more. Its a fun project, you should give it a try. Oh yea, I even put some scent in some of mine that I picked up from Hobby Lobby.
> 
> A Watchman flees from the darkness, so should you.


I think I will try it. I am rather under prepared lighting wise, and usually just use a book light if the power goes out. Plus I don't use much crisco for cooking, but have two tins stored away. Nice to know they could easily make candles in a pinch. Dual purpose is good.

I also read that a lot of the tea lights and candles folks buy are made overseas, because their wax and flash point is not regulated many are more of a fire risk than something like crisco.


----------

